# GLRC: how many are going to run brushless?



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Oops, :freak: :tongue: 

Didn't include a poll. Check out the updated thead. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

oh c'mon dustin be mature lol
:jest: :jest: :jest:

i think that u can edit the thread and put a poll on it


----------

